# Cricket Quandry



## stretch (Feb 3, 2003)

I bought small crickets for my baby beardies, but I think most of them are too big. I cannot buy them smaller than small around these parts. Any ideas?

One of my beardies was behaving as though he ate a cricket that was too big. It;s a worry!


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi Stretch, my thought on this is why feed crickets when you could change to roaches? I switched to roaches when I had my beardies, much easier to catch etc, they don't jump  If you look on Brian Barnetts' site you can order mail order and there are a variety of sizes. You can keep roaches alive much easier than crickets and if you speak to Brian he will probably sort you some new borns which should be perfect for hatchling beardies. Tell him Phil sent ya


----------



## stretch (Feb 4, 2003)

Aren't I lucky I know you Phil. 

I had thought of roaches after seeing them on the herp shop site. I might organise something actually. I dont care much for sifting thru jumping crickets trying to make sure the size is exactly right.

Are roaches the same with regards to feeding according to beardie eye space?


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 4, 2003)

On the contrary my sweet, It is I that should be thankful for having made your aquaintance 

If you go by that size rule, yes I suppose they are the same as crickets, but I have never gone by it though the smallest beardies I have had were juveniles so not really sure if it is important for hatchies.
Also, back to the roaches, if you get Brian to throw in some adults just before winging you will find them very easy to breed yourself and much easier to control than crickets, I used to breed my own and was thinking of starting it again in fact. Alittle tip here is to get some of the fluon ADI paint he sells as it really does work but I think it is a little expensive. If you only want enough for say one tub and one feeding tray then let me know as I should be able to send you some up Gratis  Good decision to go with the roaches hon


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2003)

Have you seen the way they stick their tongues out before they pounce on a cricket Sue?It's so adorable.
I love the way they are so young but somehow manage to look old and wise at the same time.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 4, 2003)

Greebs old boy, I have to, (seriously), agree with you here ! Vitties are one of the most awesome animals on the planet! Now I have to thank you buggas for bringing up the subject cos now I am lusting after getting them again


----------



## stretch (Feb 4, 2003)

One tub and one feeding tray would be a good start I reckon. See how they go.

And lusting after getting them? If you are that fiesty for them maybe I should take another piccie of my baby beardies, nesting in my cleav.....umm..never mind..


hehehehe


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 4, 2003)

Sounds like a fair swap for about 5ml of ADI to me :twisted:


----------



## stretch (Feb 4, 2003)

Here is another question

If a beardie hatchling eats a couple of crickets that may be too big, then starts doing the leg cramp thing (usually hind leg extension, sometimes both) do they get over it?


----------



## stretch (Feb 4, 2003)

Greebo said:


> Have you seen the way they stick their tongues out before they pounce on a cricket Sue?It's so adorable.
> I love the way they are so young but somehow manage to look old and wise at the same time.



I love it when they do this too  It is so cute.


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 4, 2003)

Not really sure Sue but I would think so as long as they haven't eaten too many too large. This is just MO though so seek advice from a more experienced beardy keeper to make sure.
As for the tongue thing they should eat slower with roaches and you'll get to see them actually pick the roach up with their tongue, it's fantastic! 
Sorry if I sound like the newbie Greebs old boy, but I AM


----------



## stretch (Feb 4, 2003)

I just discovered that it is not necessarily a permanent thing.
The whole reason for not feeding anything larger that the space between their eyes is because too large a prey puts pressure on the spinal cord as it passes through the digestive process.

Says to stick your littl'un in a rolle up washcloth (donought shaped) with the back end inside and the top end up over the edge, relieving the pressue on the spinal cord.

I just did that with Rhett...then he decided to take off across the enclosure because some paper moved and he wanted to eat it.....


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL Sue you gotta luv 'em  Just PM or email me with a mailing addy when ya ready for the ADI and I'll send some up for you


----------



## Magpie (Feb 4, 2003)

Stretch - small woodies are $3.30 for 100 (i think) from Brian, far cheaper than you can buy crickets. I would suggest that you buy as many as your finances will stretch to (I know they are tight at the moment but postage is $8.80 so it's best to buy them all in one hit) That way the woodies will grow as your beardies grow (feed 'em rodent pellets and carrot) and you get the larger roaches for the cheaper price! I reckon for 2 beardies you should get as close to 1000 woodies as you can afford. You are looking at 3-10 woodies per day per beardie depending on size relation so that's 42 to 140 per week! I ordered 400 first time (admitadley for 44 beardies) that didn't even last a week, then i had to pay for postage again a week later.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2003)

Keep paying that postage guys.
It's keeping me employed....which allows me to get more snakes.


----------



## popp (Feb 4, 2003)

I have to agree with africa woodies r easier than crickets,i brought a bulk order of adults &amp; other sizes they r breeding &amp; slowing down how often i have to by them.It is a MUST i reckon to get some fluon it is incredible stuff ive tried all sorts of other things like cooking spray and teflon spray but nothing is a patch on FLUON.I get all my roaches from brian at the herpshop there is always good serves &amp; you get the sizes you r after not like some pre packed ones.


----------



## stretch (Feb 4, 2003)

What is fluon? why do you use it? Is it to help with eating?

I have emailed Brian and not heard back as yet, but hope to soon!
Where do you order online with the herpshop..I must be having a stressy day, I cannot find a thing!

The beardie that I think ate a cricket or two that were too big did his leg cramp thing again today, but then soon after did a MASSIVE poop. 

He only does the leg cramps when I pick him up and it does not happen every time. I am going to leave him be and hopefully I can get som roaches asap!

THANK YOU guys for all of your advice, discussions! You are all so helpful and it makes life easier to chat about these things with people who have used stuff that you want to try!

Sue


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi Stretchy babe  You don't order online from Brian, you have to give him a call. The Fluon is the ADI I am sending you. I will try and get it off to you tomorrow OK?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 4, 2003)

The fluon is paint to stop the woodies crawling out of the box that you have them in. It is similar to teflon ie. low friction. You can also email brian your order, he seemed to be happy when I did.


----------



## Alexahnder (Feb 10, 2003)

you can also use vaseline


----------



## Greebo (Feb 10, 2003)

I tried feeding vaseline to my beardies but they didn't seem to like it.
Though they did have a frictionless smile!


----------



## stretch (Feb 11, 2003)

Received my roaches and the fluon ADI yesterday.

THANKS Phil!!!! Ever so much, it is most appreciated. Works a treat too doesnt it!!!

ROaches are SOOOOOOOOOO much easier to feed. And alot less stress with size, they are alot easier to pick.

*big hugs for Phil*


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 11, 2003)

Oooh Stretchy Babe, now you've made me go all weak at the knees 
Only too happy to help hon


----------

